# GrubHub Change



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Just got this from GrubHub. I think some have already found this out the hard way!



​








 
We're making an update to your delivery process​
 
To improve the delivery experience for our drivers, diners, and restaurants, we'll now automatically reassign a delivery if you are not taking active steps to complete orders you have accepted.

How does this work? You'll receive a message notifying you before the order is reassigned. If you don't begin taking active steps to complete the order after receiving this message, you'll receive a second notification that the delivery has been reassigned.

How can I avoid reassignment? Head straight to the restaurant as soon as you accept an offer. We'll know you're delivering the order, so we won't reassign it.​


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Hope DoorDash doesn’t institute this. Those clowns send me messages every time I stop at a red light.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Probably to keep drivers from app shopping and combining deliveries.

Sounds like way too much control for an app to have over an "independent contractor".


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

observer said:


> Probably to keep drivers from app shopping and combining deliveries.
> 
> Sounds like way too much control for an app to have over an "independent contractor".


I agree with you on their motivation, I think it will cut down on working cross platform at the same time. At the very least, it will make it a little more difficult.


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

Working cross platform is one thing. Doing a job on another platform while you are suppose to be doing a delivery for GH is something else. I'd boot you too if you agreed to do a job for me and then decided to do another job before you got around to mine.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes dd . ( your not making progress towards the destination) Should i blow past this red light dd ? Can the diner wait 5 minutes before i deliver there artery clogging fat heart stopping mc donalds ?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

OP-Matt said:


> Working cross platform is one thing. Doing a job on another platform while you are suppose to be doing a delivery for GH is something else. I'd boot you too if you agreed to do a job for me and then decided to do another job before you got around to mine.


I disagree. In the delivery world and as an IC, its not difficult to pick up two deliveries in the same area and deliver one on the way to another. I app stack and do this all the time. However, I have been delivering over 20 years and also have a background in logistics and cartography so I can route and estimate my time much better than the average gig driver.

However, where I do agree with you somewhat is that app stacking, I do not care how good you "think" you are, app stacking is not for the timid. A lot of gig drivers just follow the GPS and don't even know what town or county they are in half the time or if they are aware they even crossed a border (town, county, state). This is a recipe for disaster. What basically is happening here is a lot of inexperienced and idiot gig drivers, who were greedy money hungry bee-otches, decided to app stack and many many many orders were late in result of the fact that they do not know how to do it right so now experienced gig drivers, like myself and many of you, have to pay the price.

All and all this is why I hate GrubHub more and more everyday. As someone who has actually assisted them on the consulting side and has been invited to a few corporate gatherings and also given a jacket and few other great things, they seriously lost a cheerleader for them. I refuse to even wear the jacket. I haven't done a delivery for them in months and turned down a recent project they contacted me about. This new Director of Operations that tok charge last year is a real piece of work. Money money money and screw everyone else. If you have been with GrubHub and noticed recent changes the past 18 months, thats why.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

In my market this is really not needed now. I drive and am in constant motion for the 4-5 hours I am on block. I couldn't stack another app if I wanted to. Granted, when times were slower (and FF orders were $3) then I definitely would. But I would rather park and read than schlep some pigs fat burgers for $3. 

Also how will stacked orders work? You get a ping to a restaurant, then an add on order. How will it handle the wait? I am not going to make two trips unless the wait time is in excess of 30 minutes, and usually the add on order is maybe 10-15min behind the first.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Also how will stacked orders work?


Like I said, app stacking is only for the experienced. I have app stacked when its super busy. I only use the apps I can turn off temporarily. However, you need to, AGAIN, know your delivery area and have a very heavy emphasis on time, distance, and restaurant ready time. If not, you get screwed. Then, you get GrubHub who now tries to combat this and ruins it for everyone else.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I agree with you on their motivation, I think it will cut down on working cross platform at the same time. At the very least, it will make it a little more difficult.


They can be expected to get the AB5 treatment soon.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

This is only if you're absolutely still and not moving at all for a very long period of time, but if you're driving around you should be ok, at least this has been my experience.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

observer said:


> Probably to keep drivers from app shopping and combining deliveries.
> 
> Sounds like way too much control for an app to have over an "independent contractor".


I am signed up with UE, PM and GH, but UE keeps me busy, every delivery gets a stacked call. There just is no point in my opening the other apps



The Jax said:


> Like I said, app stacking is only for the experienced. I have app stacked when its super busy. I only use the apps I can turn off temporarily. However, you need to, AGAIN, know your delivery area and have a very heavy emphasis on time, distance, and restaurant ready time. If not, you get screwed. Then, you get GrubHub who now tries to combat this and ruins it for everyone else.


I don't get stacking with more than one app, that's dangerous. UE gives me a new call just after I hit the 'deliver' button on the one I'm on, or definitely before I'm finished, so UE stacks for me, and they are more logistically sound. It's all about tip, and if you take too long to deliver, your tips will suffer, eh? Also, with UE, the customer can track me on the app, so what, I"m going to drive to some other order on another app, while they can see I'm not driving straight to their house? How does that even work?


----------



## MnyfrNthng (Aug 13, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I agree with you on their motivation, I think it will cut down on working cross platform at the same time. At the very least, it will make it a little more difficult.


I still do it without any problems. What they say is if you sit at the same spot for more than five or six minutes. If you are on the road and moving there is no notification coming at you.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

MnyfrNthng said:


> I still do it without any problems. What they say is if you sit at the same spot for more than five or six minutes. If you are on the road and moving there is no notification coming at you.


Not true. I was on my way driving 2 minutes away and it got reassigned. Ridiculous


----------

